# iPad AT&T 3G service



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I can call AT&T later today or can someone tell me where to go on-line or what AT&T number to call to change charge card info for 3G billing?  Just need to change expiration date on it.  I have my cellular data number.  Sometimes AT&T . . . .


----------



## Don From VA (Oct 26, 2009)

On your iPad you can go to 

Settings / Cellular Data / View Account 

Log in with your username and p/w.

And then select Edit User & Payment Information.

You can change it there.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, there it is -- right in front of me.  Thanks.  I just glossed over it last night.  TG, I'm good about keeping record of passwords, etc.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Mary, did you have to put in your security code?  And your address?

After seeing your post, I decided to change my expiration date too...Chase just sent their new Freedom card.  At first I put the security code in (because it did change), then I decided not to since it was in muted text so deleted it, but then they asked for it so I put it in, then I tried to check it and it said something like AT&T couldn't process my change at this time.

My expiration date did get changed, so I think I'm okay...but am wondering if I should call to make sure.  (I don't want to lose my unlimited plan.)  I'd feel better knowing you had to give those two pieces of info.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

kindlemama said:


> Mary, did you have to put in your security code? And your address?
> 
> After seeing your post, I decided to change my expiration date too...Chase just sent their new Freedom card. At first I put the security code in (because it did change), then I decided not to since it was in muted text so deleted it, but then they asked for it so I put it in, then I tried to check it and it said something like AT&T couldn't process my change at this time.
> 
> My expiration date did get changed, so I think I'm okay...but am wondering if I should call to make sure. (I don't want to lose my unlimited plan.) I'd feel better knowing you had to give those two pieces of info.


That's what prompted me too -- new Chase Freedom card with change in expiration date. Yes, I did put in new security code. Didn't know if that was necessary or not. But they had old, so put in new. Code not a big secret there. My location and billing address are the same. I put address in when I opened account. Could not figure why I'd have to put in billing address this time. It wouldn't accept any changes without that. (I think that's the way it went.) So I did. So all is OK now I think.

My land lines, ISP (DSL), cell phone, and data service are all AT&T. Me and at one one other person here in the Chicago area get very very irritated with AT&T. They're just too big and convoluted when you want to communicate with them. And sometime service just leaves something to be desired.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks, Mary.  I feel better now knowing you too had to put in the security code and your address.  I thought I'd messed up, and that's why they were asking for  those things.

I'm glad I saw your post because I wouldn't have thought to change the expiration date with AT&T.  After getting on the unlimited plan, I called in to make sure I was grandfathered into the plan, and they said yes, as long as I kept current with the payments (in essence, kept my cc info up-to-date), I would be grandfathered.  I would've hated to have lost it for something silly like that.


----------

